# Lake Darling Fishing Report



## Final Approach (Feb 3, 2004)

Caught a limit of northerns and a limit of walleyes. The northerns were in the 3 pound range and the walleyes in the 2 pound range. Caught the walleyes in 14ft.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Fished the tournament last weekend and did real well weighing 4 walleyes and 3 northerns at 20.92 lbs. Used hammered brass and lime green spinners with night crawlers in about 14 ft. of water. Lost a big northern at the side of the boat that would have won us 1st.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Fishing has been a little slow by Grano. Although we are getting some fish dragging shallow jigs. Not much going for size deep.


----------

